# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کامپوتر آزاد مشهد بدون کنکور

## pouriajr121

سلام من دانش آموز تجربیم امسال کنکور دادم سوالم اینه پارسال آزاد مشهد یکی از رشته های بدون آزمونش کامپیوتر زده بود این همون مهندسی کامپیوتر هست؟و سوال دیگه این که برای من که تجربیم پیوستست یا ناپیوسته؟
و شهریش ترمی چند هست؟(مجموع ثابت و متغیر)

----------


## pouriajr121

آنا | ثبت‌نام با آزمون و بدون آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی مشهد در 57 رشته تحصیلی
این لینک زده مهندسی نرم افزار هم جزو بدون آزمون هاست

----------


## Navid2016

پیوسته / از یک ودویست سیصد به بالاست دقیق نمیدونم ولی مینیوم یک و دویسته.

----------

